# KAHN,O.Z or BBS ?



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

still not got round to buying new wheels and have pretty much narrowed it down to these three companys.i like the bbs anthracite CK,O.Z Tribe Evo (yet again anthracite coloured) and KHAN RSV 10 spoke.they will be going onto a 08 mondeo and im just after a bit of advice as to the reputation of these companys and who is the better of the three (i understand its obviously just peoples opinion) pics below.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I love the look of the OZ's ^^

They look  , but I think you may need spacers to bring 'em out a bit.

Saying that though, I don't think I've really heard any bad posts about either of the others too....lol....not much help am I ? :wall:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Kriminal said:


> I love the look of the OZ's ^^
> 
> They look  , but I think you may need spacers to bring 'em out a bit.
> 
> Saying that though, I don't think I've really heard any bad posts about either of the others too....lol....not much help am I ? :wall:


what the hell are spacers ? see,your post was helpfull after all lol.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

silverback said:


> what the hell are spacers ? see,your post was helpfull after all lol.


They fit over the wheel hub, enabling you to gain an extra 'so many mil' (depending what size you buy) to the width of your hub - basically you fit the spacer to the hub, and then the wheel to the spacer....it's what I done with mine to give it a wider stance. :thumb:

Here's some examples :

http://www.google.co.uk/products?so...a=X&oi=product_result_group&resnum=1&ct=title

This is what you end up with (a filled out arch) :


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

wider stance sounds quite nice lol.do you think all the wheels would need spacers or just the O.Z`s ?


----------



## johnnyboy5 (May 21, 2008)

i like the o.z's but i think the bbs one would suit a mondeo more


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

silverback said:


> wider stance sounds quite nice lol.do you think all the wheels would need spacers or just the O.Z`s ?


Probably all off 'em to be honest. The reason I picked on the O.Z's was simply due to the rim, which in my opinion makes it that much more beefier look....so therefore I'd feel like filling out the arches while I'm at it.

It gives it a bit more of this, rather than a flatness :


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Ask any Golf GTI 25th Anniversary owner like me what they think of BBS and you'll get an interesting reply! Awful things...corrode very quickly and not worth the extra money at all. Well that's my experience of them anyway....


----------



## Mister-Jimbo (Nov 29, 2006)

silverback said:


> wider stance sounds quite nice lol.do you think all the wheels would need spacers or just the O.Z`s ?


IIRC the mondeo is same offset all round... do you know if you can get the OZ's in the correct offset for your car, far better to do that than get spacers as you "may" find you'll munch wheel bearings a bit quicker...

FWIW i like the BBS's 1st, OZ 2nd and Kahn 3rd.... :thumb:

hth!

jim


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

I was considering getting those Kahn's for my Mondeo.

I have chosen to save as much money for my first house instead, although I really want those Kahn's.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I had Kahn RS-S's on one of my old cars and found that they buckled easily - apparantly they used to be quite "soft" but i dont know if that was ever true or if it still is?


I'd go for the BBS's personally


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

I like the CK's, but then I may be a little biased


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

jamest said:


> I was considering getting those Kahn's for my Mondeo.
> 
> I have chosen to save as much money for my first house instead, although I really want those Kahn's.


i know its an aston martin but those khans look better on the car than my pic does justice


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

silverback said:


> i know its an aston martin but those khans look better on the car than my pic does justice


Yeah I spoke to a guy who worked at Kahn at a motorshow, nice chap, had a Mercedes SLR with the £50,000 carbon fibre wheels on it.

If the kahns really do buckle, you don't want the weight of a Mondeo on them. Kahn had a really good white Vanquish which looked absolutely stunning, such nice subtle body kits unlike other tuning companies.

What size were you thinking of getting? 18"?


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

to be honest i was thinking 17`s as i don't want the alloys to look like there over the top size wise (want to keep it quite subtle to be honest) loved the bbs`s as soon as i seen them but i think they could be a bit to "busy" for the look im after (no offence to any owners of them as they are still in the running) but on the other hand i want to stand out just a smidge lol.saying that the mondeo is a big car so it might be bale to pull 18`s off without looking like something gone wrong from pimp my shed,or some chaved up corsa riding on monster truck cheapys :lol:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

jimbomr2 said:


> IIRC the mondeo is same offset all round... do you know if you can get the OZ's in the correct offset for your car, far better to do that than get spacers as you "may" find you'll munch wheel bearings a bit quicker...
> 
> FWIW i like the BBS's 1st, OZ 2nd and Kahn 3rd.... :thumb:
> 
> ...


i have no idea what that all means at all lol.sorry to be dim but i wasnt expecting alloys to be that much of an issue apart from choosing the nicest ones obviously lol.


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

IMHO the BBS and OZ's wouldn't suit the Mondeo's shape or styling...

Khan's have a better look and would compliment the mondeo much better. :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I think 18" as a mimimum should be the way forward


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i know i said it before, but those khans attached to the aston do look like there heading the pack at the minute.not sure about the 18`s though


----------



## ODJ (Jul 14, 2008)

bbs and 18" minimum!


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Agree with 18's as a minimum


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

thevaleter said:


> Agree with 18's as a minimum


minimum :doublesho


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

silverback said:


> minimum :doublesho


Yup. I have 17" and they don't fill up the arches enough. 18" or 19" for the Mondeo.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

food for thought boys,cheers :thumb:


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

silverback said:


> food for thought boys,cheers :thumb:


If you do go ahead with the Kahns, would love to see some pics and your opinion of them, would love to get them, one of my alloys is flaking at the moment.

Which wheels have you got at the moment?


----------



## kos (Jun 19, 2008)

RedCloudMC said:


> Ask any Golf GTI 25th Anniversary owner like me what they think of BBS and you'll get an interesting reply! Awful things...corrode very quickly and not worth the extra money at all. Well that's my experience of them anyway....


the RC's in question are "ball polished" with a clear laquer. yes they corrode but only if they get chipped or are poorly maintained

i actually has a set on my e30 years ago and they are still on a car and still in good condition

BBS are quality wheels, strong and light. OZ highly recomended as for the others, i cant comment never had anything from them


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

thevaleter said:


> Agree with 18's as a minimum


^ ditto. 17's are usually your 'box-standard' for cars like the Mondeo....if you stretched to something like the ST220, you'd probably find that they have 18's, but lower suspension too as the profile of the tyre will be lower - this could leave a nasty gap between your tyre and your arches if you do opt for the 18's with standard suspension.

Just food for thought :thumb:


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Kriminal said:


> ^ ditto. 17's are usually your 'box-standard' for cars like the Mondeo....if you stretched to something like the ST220, you'd probably find that they have 18's, but lower suspension too as the profile of the tyre will be lower - this could leave a nasty gap between your tyre and your arches if you do opt for the 18's with standard suspension.
> 
> Just food for thought :thumb:


Pretty sure the MK4s were shipping with 16", Sports pack and Titanium upwards came with 17", Titanium X with sports pack got 18". May be wrong but I think the cheap one came with 15.


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

BBS Wheels FTW!


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

The Kahn's are stunning wheels, im a huge fan of Kahn rims though.


----------



## lodger (Jun 20, 2008)

Deffo get 18's as a minimum as any smaller and it will look like you have got caster wheels in each corner.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

jamest said:


> Pretty sure the MK4s were shipping with 16", Sports pack and Titanium upwards came with 17", Titanium X with sports pack got 18". *May be wrong but I think the cheap one came with 15*.


:doublesho ....didn't think they done 15's any more - especially on a saloon car....blimey, you learn something new every day


----------



## 190Evoluzione (Jun 27, 2007)

Two of those three manufacturers are involved in the very highest level of Motorsport.
The other is involved in ruining sports cars and SUVs at a Premiership level.

Do the right thing.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

190Evoluzione said:


> Two of those three manufacturers are involved in the very highest level of Motorsport.
> The other is involved in ruining sports cars and SUVs at a Premiership level.
> 
> Do the right thing.


Show me a car they have ruined, because I sure haven't seen one.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

BBS in 18 or 19.

Depending on how high the car looks, i normally suggest lowering with Eibach springs or quality coilovers.


----------



## flyfs6 (Nov 13, 2006)

BBS all the way. Two main reasons they are the best quality of those three and BBS wheels are always sought after second hand as a result hold their value.

I'd get a minimum of 18", any smaller will look way too small.


----------



## THE CHAMP (Aug 1, 2008)

I would go for the Kahn wheels myself because as allready stated they are better suited to the ford. The other wheels are better suited to the likes of bmw and audi cars


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i think the kahns are the way to go as well.now i just need the other bits and bobs to come together and i will post pics if i get them :thumb:


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

silverback said:


> i think the kahns are the way to go as well.now i just need the other bits and bobs to come together and i will post pics if i get them :thumb:


:thumb:

Ford fixed the problem with my boot by the way. Phone up Ford CRC if you want it done and explain that anything you have in the boot can get water damage.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

jamest said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Ford fixed the problem with my boot by the way. Phone up Ford CRC if you want it done and explain that anything you have in the boot can get water damage.


i was going to ask you how that went.what did they do ?


----------



## RB320~067 (Apr 7, 2008)

kahn's looks the dogs mate


----------



## RB320~067 (Apr 7, 2008)

flyfs6 said:


> BBS all the way. Two main reasons they are the best quality of those three and BBS wheels are always sought after second hand as a result hold their value.
> 
> they all hold their money mate,my opinion BBS are overpriced and probably the build quality is not as good as the others


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

silverback said:


> i was going to ask you how that went.what did they do ?


Ford CRC contacted my dealer and told them to sort it, I assume Ford will cover the costs rather than the dealer. Then my dealer got autoglass or someone like that to put a new window on. Tested it earlier by pouring a jug of water in that gap, worked.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

BBS's no question.


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

Kahn - capable of making even a mediocre car look even worse!!

they are BLING with no taste


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

nick the fish said:


> Kahn - capable of making even a mediocre car look even worse!!
> 
> they are BLING with no taste


In your opinion.


----------



## jbell (Nov 5, 2007)

The BBS and OZ are better quality than the Kahn. The spokes on the Kahn stick out further than the tyre so you need to be really careful


----------



## 190Evoluzione (Jun 27, 2007)

jamest said:


> Show me a car they have ruined, because I sure haven't seen one.


AM Vanquish.
Hero to Zero...










Kahn have made some nice wheels, but they simply can't compete with Motorsport mfrs for quality.




























I spotted that one whilst out in St John's Wood, photographing something else:


----------



## b-random (Sep 16, 2008)

Can I see a pic of the car they're going on?

what size and width are they? 

is the car lowered at all?

The choice of wheel to suit the car will all depend on the stance etc, I've never reallly been into race spec look wheels like the ones you've shown.. but suppose each to their own.

I disagree with whoever said the build quality of BBS are poor, if they're kept well maintained they are fine, they are well known in the VW scene and are a popular choice on dubs. I've seen and heard about corrosion around the bolts on the split rims but that's about it.


----------



## wywywywy (Sep 11, 2006)

BBS LM or RK-II for the win!!


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

kos said:


> the RC's in question are "ball polished" with a clear laquer. yes they corrode but only if they get chipped or are poorly maintained
> 
> i actually has a set on my e30 years ago and they are still on a car and still in good condition
> 
> BBS are quality wheels, strong and light. OZ highly recomended as for the others, i cant comment never had anything from them


Hate to disagree, but I do 100%

My 25th Anni has done under 8k from new, it's a multiple Concours winner, has not seen a raindrop or road salt in nearly 4 years and is pampered with the best I can afford at all times. None of the wheels have ever been chipped and they certainly haven't been poorly maintained! However, it's on it's third set of wheels!

Having researched this a lot, the general consensus from wheel refurbishers and even VW and BBS is that the ball polished surface (in this case, I cannot comment on the e30) will not allow the lacquer to stick on it. As a result, any moisture (even from washing the car) will weedle its way under the lacquer creating white worm effects on the wheel. Once this starts, corrosion is the next step and there is absolutely sweet FA you can do about it!!

I am not doubting BBS wheels - I love em, best there is IMO - but these particular ones will not go down in history as BBS's finest hour!

After hearing both BBS and VW blame chips and poor maintenance for this problem for the first year we had the car, it annoys me when people immediately assume that. They've realised they were wrong as have many other Anniversary owners along the way.

To answer the thread's question though...BBS 18s all the way!


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

That Vanquish would still look good if it had Ford Fiesta style hubcaps on it.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

jamest said:


> That Vanquish would still look good if it had Ford Fiesta style hubcaps on it.


:lol::lol: So you're an Aston worshipper like me then ?  :thumb:

PS. can anybody Photoshop Fiesta hubs on the AM to prove we're right


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Kriminal said:


> :lol::lol: So you're an Aston worshipper like me then ?  :thumb:
> 
> PS. can anybody Photoshop Fiesta hubs on the AM to prove we're right


Absolutely love Astons. Saw a DB4 the other day and a V8 Vantage (the 90's one) a couple of days before that. And I have an Aston Martin experience day which I have yet to book.

You don't need to photoshop fiesta hubs on to it, it would still look good with no wheels.

Hell, even Mansory couldn't ruin the image:










Although, sometimes they go overboard...


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

^^ that yellow one has just dropped in from Heaven <where's the drool icon ?>

....keep yer Rosie Webster's on Corrie....I just want THAT car :lol:

I see what you mean though with the other 'un....the scissor doors just don't do it any justice - but maybe that'd change with the Fiesta hubs ?


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Kriminal said:


> ^^ that yellow one has just dropped in from Heaven <where's the drool icon ?>
> 
> ....keep yer Rosie Webster's on Corrie....I just want THAT car :lol:
> 
> I see what you mean though with the other 'un....the scissor doors just don't do it any justice - but maybe that'd change with the Fiesta hubs ?


It's what you have all been waiting for....

A Vanquish with some Fiesta alloys (couldn't find any good hub caps ones on google images):


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

jamest said:


> It's what you have all been waiting for....
> 
> A Vanquish with some Fiesta alloys (couldn't find any good hub caps ones on google images):


LOL.....that's actually acceptable :lol: :lol:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

b-random said:


> Can I see a pic of the car they're going on?
> 
> what size and width are they?
> 
> ...


http://z.about.com/d/cars/1/0/q/l/ford_mondeo.jpg

it will not be lowered at all due to my dad having osteoporosis of the spine and him needing to get in the car now an then.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

190Evoluzione said:


> AM Vanquish.
> Hero to Zero...
> 
> 
> ...


i didn't realise the spokes on the rsv`s stood out from the tyres so much,could be an issue with very easy kerbing there :wall:

those merc wheels are shockers :doublesho


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

silverback said:


> i didn't realise the spokes on the rsv`s stood out from the tyres so much,could be an issue with very easy kerbing there :wall:
> 
> those merc wheels are shockers :doublesho


I like those wheels, but not on the Merc though, they don't suit it at all. Saw them on a Range Rover the over day which looked superb.

Have you seen the LED lights for the Mondeo?


----------



## LanCat (Feb 9, 2007)

jamest said:


> It's what you have all been waiting for....
> 
> A Vanquish with some Fiesta alloys (couldn't find any good hub caps ones on google images):


Certainly a lot better than any set of Kahn's! :lol:


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Hamann have done the Aston V8 Vantage


----------

